# Queue passes



## jimmysmum (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you guys get queue passes at theme parks so the kids dont have to queue? if so did you dsn sort a letter or your Dr? x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

There was a discussion about this some time ago:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3112

Hope this helps


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Northerner, my DSN answered my question x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 19, 2010)

jimmysmum said:


> Thanks Northerner, my DSN answered my question x



What was the answer? It never crossed my mind about passes.


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 20, 2010)

*surprise* Er - no - I just queue......

Why? COUld I....?

(starts reading avidly)

Edit (later): Ah, I'm in the kids section. Wow though, wouldn't have even thought about that...... (spot who doesn't have kids).


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 21, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> What was the answer? It never crossed my mind about passes.



Her answer was absolutely yes and it followed an email with a letter which will get us queue passes for both, both of my two are really sensitive to any kind of exercise and excitment (as im sure lots of other kids on here are) on my daughters 3rd b'day last week she had no insulin tons of cake/choc and other birthday food and despite this she still had 2 hypo's on the day.

I have read the other thread and see that some people dont agree that we should queue jump i would say try having 2 kids with type 1 diabetes who need regular food/insulin/blood tests and queuing for a 90 minute ride for them to have a hypo and then miss the ride, or getting in a queue and not knowing the time of the ride and how long we are likely to queue and them needing lunch (yes we could take packed lunch and eat it in the queue but why should we; my kids like pizza hut/maccy d's like everyone else on a day out)  my 3 yr old daughter would need testing every 20 minutes at a theme park just like on her b'day so if those people dont agree then thats their problem, my dsn is a health proffesional and im sure she wouldnt hand these letters out willy nilly x


----------



## Heidi (Apr 22, 2010)

jimmysmum said:


> Her answer was absolutely yes and it followed an email with a letter which will get us queue passes for both, both of my two are really sensitive to any kind of exercise and excitment (as im sure lots of other kids on here are) on my daughters 3rd b'day last week she had no insulin tons of cake/choc and other birthday food and despite this she still had 2 hypo's on the day.
> 
> I have read the other thread and see that some people dont agree that we should queue jump i would say try having 2 kids with type 1 diabetes who need regular food/insulin/blood tests and queuing for a 90 minute ride for them to have a hypo and then miss the ride, or getting in a queue and not knowing the time of the ride and how long we are likely to queue and them needing lunch (yes we could take packed lunch and eat it in the queue but why should we; my kids like pizza hut/maccy d's like everyone else on a day out)  my 3 yr old daughter would need testing every 20 minutes at a theme park just like on her b'day so if those people dont agree then thats their problem, my dsn is a health proffesional and im sure she wouldnt hand these letters out willy nilly x



Good for you! 
I'd certainly consider asking our DSN for a letter if we went to a theme park. In fact when Ross read the thread about queues he asked when we could go to Thorpe Park or Chessington....I can't blame him - there have to be some upsides of diabetes!


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 27, 2010)

Well i didnt ask her for a letter i just mentioned that i had heard etc...she responded with a letter which was a bonus  x


----------

